# Drugs - one. Soldiers - Zero



## John A Silkstone (Mar 11, 2011)

Charlie Sheen, is all over the news this week because he's a celebrity drug addict. 

Justin Bieber was all over the news for 2 days this week because he cut his hair. 

While: Andrew Wilfahrt 31, Brian Tabada 21, Rudolph Hizon 22, Chauncy Mays 25, Christopher Stark 22, Kristopher Gould 25, and David Fahey 23. Are soldiers who gave their lives this week with very little mention in the media. 

R. I. P. Brothers

silky


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Mar 20, 2011)

*Standing in the corner of a round room.*

*Hey, didn't you hear the latest opinion polls... "The war is no longer a popular subject matter for the mainstream media. Celebrity humiliation;Public casteration;What the chic poodle owner is walking Fifi around Beverly Hills in this winter... " Is it just me, or do I hear the echo of a public getting angry with their elected officials; who in turn are trying to make it look like we're winning, even though the entire planet is trying assertain how one phychotic Saudi has managed to elude the combined resources of the CIA,the FBI,the NSA,INTERPOOL,DeutcheBank and the new KGB.

rbo;rbo;rbo;
*


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Aug 26, 2011)

R.I.P brothers, may you rest in peace and may your actions be not in vain sal;


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Aug 27, 2011)

*I'd like to amend my last posting:

Not only did we get bin Laudin, just a couple hours ago his second in command bought the farm in Pakistan, that is, providing that the Pakistani government can be trusted...*


----------

